# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Returning Characters?

## tammyy2j

Both Lisa Hunter and Debbie Dean are rumoured to be returning to the show.

I hope its not true as both were useless characters and Lisa has no reason to return as all her family and friends are gone

----------


## Katy

You got to be joking, Debbie is alright but only for a flying visit and Lisa i cannot stick, what would be the point the only link is Steph and they never really got on in thefirst place.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Obviously they are struggling to find work elsewhere as I haven't seen Jodi (Debbie) in much since she left the show and Gemma (Lisa) hasn't done anything since the celebrity superstar show at the beging of the year

----------


## Katy

I thought Jodi was doing alright though as she did that popcorn film.

----------


## Abbie

For some strange reason I feel like ive heard about this before, so maybe it is true

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Please don't let this be true, if Lisa returns I will stop watching it.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Gemma has denied returning to the show (thank god). Don't know about Debbie?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Thanks for that Chris, and thank goodness too!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Gemma Atkinson has reportedly agreed to appear in the new series of I'm A Celebrity....

According to the Daily Star, the actress has signed up for the trip to the jungle which hits screens on November 12.

Despite splitting up with soccer star Christiano Ronaldo, reports claim that the Manchester United winger will receive daily progress updates on her time in Australia.

The former Hollyoaks star is rumoured to be joining Right Said Fred's Richard Fairbrass and pop choreographer Jeffrey Daniel on the reality show. 

Hopefully she gets lost in the jungle and can't return to Hollyoaks  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You know she wasn't that bad when the Hunters first came to Hollyoaks when she went through all the self-harming stuff. It was only when she got involved with Jake and became a slut that she became annoying.

----------

